# Thinking about getting cichlids!



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone..
Just wanted to know if anyone could help me out here..I am thinking about getting cichlids..(just not sure what would be better for me to start with) 
I own angels and other fish as well..so not going to be new to fish keeping..just new to africans...

So this is what I plan to keep them in..Just want a small tank ..like 35gals..nothing to big..
So what would you guys put in this?


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

*Cookie Cutters*

There are some good Cookie Cutter setups here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php

Specifically, for your tank size here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_40g.php

Spend some time researching Cichlids at that site. Along with the visual aspect, It will help you decide if you want a more aggressive tank or a peaceful one.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply..I have been on that ..doing my research..I am looking for a more peaceful tank..Dont want anything that is going to chew my hand off..lol
I am looking more for the colour ...and knowing me ..I say 35gals..but i'll end up, putting them in the 75gal..
So I really dont know what to start with..
to many nice cichlids..


----------

